# DMOC445 and AC24 - ccShell and ccs files



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Have you tried to connect with hyper terminal (19200 8 N 1) to the DMOC?

It will tell you if it is programmed:









It will also tell you the GUID.
I can see if I have the .css file for it. 

Pics:
http://www.wolftronix.com/dmoc445_101021-003/index.htm

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQdu_G7xyFISeq60_eRR93WlMeBDZCG7x


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

WolfTronix,

Thank you very much for the information! If you find the ccs file too, that would be even better! I have not yet tried to connect to the DMOC through HyperTerminal - I'm waiting on batteries to power the whole system, and I'm working on a Win10 computer now, and as far as I know, HyperTerminal was discontinued with Windows after XP, so I'll have to either revert to XP, or find a version for Win10 to play with.

All the best,
Lorin


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I would need the GUID from your DMOC first.

Then I could check and see if I have a matching .ccs file. 

The .ccs file is an XML encoded data structure that tells ccShell how to interpret the data going between the PC and the DMOC.

If I don't have the corresponding .ccs file, and you post the GUID here, some one else might have it... And/Or we could modify an existing .ccs file to work with your DMOC.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks again, WolfTronix! I shall power up the whole system as soon as I can, then I shall try to connect to it using HyperTerminal, some other software that will work on Win10, or ccShell, if I can find it. I'll report the GUID here as soon as I find it.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

LM-EV said:


> Thanks again, WolfTronix! I shall power up the whole system as soon as I can, then I shall try to connect to it using HyperTerminal, some other software that will work on Win10, or ccShell, if I can find it. I'll report the GUID here as soon as I find it.


http://realterm.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ranman (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the cc shell software version 3.1.8.01 but it is 22kb to large for uploading on the forum.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks, CKidder and ranman! I'll use the terminal program at some point, and have found copies of ccShell, thanks to EVElvis and others. I'll report back soon, when I'm talking to the controller!


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello again, everyone! 

I finally received batteries, checked through all of the wiring and various connections, and attempted to run this electric car, only to find that nothing happens on the DMOC445 controller I am using - no fans turn on, no motor turns - nothing. I managed to connect to the DMOC through HyperTerminal, and saw the configuration as in the attached image. It seems to me that this DMOC is programmed for an AC90 motor, and not the AC24 that it is actually connected to, and that likely explains why nothing is happening. Can anyone please help me fix this, such that this car can run? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

All the best,
Lorin


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

A quick update with the problems I'm facing: ccShell cannot seem to open COM1, even though I can connect to the DMOC using HyperTerminal. I've tried closing HyperTerminal before opening ccShell, resetting the computer, starting ccShell with the DMOC on and off, but still the same result when I try to either open a ccs file, or put the DMOC in programming mode: can't connect to COM1, as shown in the attached images. If anyone has dealt with this problem before, any help in fixing it would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

If you are able to connect with hyperterminal on COM1, then try running ccShell as an administrator.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

WolfTronix, I tried running it as an administrator to no avail (my account is an admin account to begin with as well). Has anyone else had this problem? Also, how can I go about programming the DMOC to the correct motor? I'm truly hoping that would get the car running!


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Could it be a matter of how I made the serial cable? I'm only using tx, rx, and gnd. If it works with HyperTerminal, it should work with ccShell, no?


----------



## dima (Dec 1, 2015)

You should double check your "Device Manager" and check if your actual serial sits on COM1 and not COM2 or 3. You can flip it back to COM1 in there.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks, dima! I actually looked in the device manager, and even searched for any other hidden devices that may be taking up COM1 - my USB-serial cable is the only device, and it's on COM1, so that doesn't seem to be the source of the problem...


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

LM-EV said:


> Thanks, dima! I actually looked in the device manager, and even searched for any other hidden devices that may be taking up COM1 - my USB-serial cable is the only device, and it's on COM1, so that doesn't seem to be the source of the problem...


Please provide more about your PC and OS. Also are you using an external USB to Serial Adaptor. If so that is likely your problem. There are cases where some types don't work with certain software drivers. Try to get an older XP based PC with a real serial port. Or perhaps someone here could tell us which USB to Serial adaptors they have used that work with CC Shell.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

zaxxon, I'm using an older Acer netbook running Windows XP, and a StarTech ICUSB232V2 serial-USB cable, connected to a cable I have made to interface with the DMOC (only using rx, tx, and gnd, so as I have mentioned previously, I shall try to connect the rest of the pins as well, to see if that will make a difference). I've searched for a working laptop with a real serial port, but to no avail, so any help with making this setup work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

LM-EV said:


> zaxxon, I'm using an older Acer netbook running Windows XP, and a StarTech ICUSB232V2 serial-USB cable, connected to a cable I have made to interface with the DMOC (only using rx, tx, and gnd, so as I have mentioned previously, I shall try to connect the rest of the pins as well, to see if that will make a difference). I've searched for a working laptop with a real serial port, but to no avail, so any help with making this setup work is greatly appreciated.


 
I think that adaptor is the same one I had issues with, but at that time my application was not CC Shell. Found the following Reference in the DMOC Manual. Try to disable Dual Core if yours has. If that does not work try buying the recommended USB to RS232 adaptor http://www.aten.com/us/en/products/mobility-&-usb/usb-converters/uc232a/#.V846FSH6uUk


 RS-232 to USB Adaptor for DMOC Communication​ Many new computers don’t have RS-232 connectors, so an RS-232 to USB adapter is required. Many are available from various manufacturers. Azure has had problems using these adapters with ccShell on computers with dual cores (dual processors). Check for two processors by right-clicking on “My Computer” and choosing “Properties”. Click the “Hardware” tab, then​ the “Device Manager” button. Scroll to “Processors” and click the “+” button. If two processors are shown, it’s a dual core machine.​ One processor can be disabled to use ccShell by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Delete once and clicking the “Task Manager” button. Click the “Processes” tab, and select ccShell. When ccShell is selected​​​​(highlighted), right click on it and choose “Set Affinity”. Uncheck the “CPU 1” box. This change is not permanent; it must be repeated each time the DMOC is connected to the computer. One problem all USB serial adapters share is ccShell will hang if the device is disconnected from the laptop while a .ccs file is open. To avoid this, close the file before disconnecting the USB device. We do not recommend letting the computer “sleep” with a USB serial device connected; if the device is disconnected while the laptop cover is closed or asleep, the computer may crash. Azure Dynamics’ current hardware recommendation is the Aten UC-232A.​
 http://www.aten-usa.com/?product&cat=595&Item=UC232A


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

zaxxon, thanks again for your help! I disabled one of the two processor cores, and now ccShell sees COM1, but does not see the target, as shown in the attached images. 

I do not have the 'Azure Dynamics DMOC Communications Cable', so from the StarTech USB-RS232 cable connected to the netbook I'm using (I searched for the ATEN USB-RS232 cable recommended by Azure, but could not find it fast enough locally), I made my own cable to connect to the DMOC: pins 2, 3, and 5 on the DB9 connector for RX, TX, and GND, respectively, connected to pins 1, 2, and 3 on the DMOC 8-pin connector for TX, RX, and GND. Most of the rest of the pins on the 8-pin connector on the DMOC are for CANBus communication, which I'm not using, so can anyone provide any input as to whether or not there's something I'm missing on my cable? Pin 8 on the DMOC connector is a chassis ground - should I connect that somehow as well? Does my cable have to be shielded, or in full handshake mode? Half handshake? Null cable? Anyone that's made their own RS232 cable to interface with a DMOC, can you please describe the pinout of your cable?

I feel like I'm so close to getting this car to run; slowly inching forward...


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

I no longer have a setup up to verify, but I believe the response you are now getting is because the CC file GUID you are selecting does not match the GUID used last to program your DMOC. I don't believe you can do any programming through CC Shell until you get connected and are able to display and change the current parameter list.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Based on labels and how I wired my DMOC 645, the DMOC 445 would be:

DMOC 445 TXD pin 1 to RS232 RXD pin 2
DMOC 445 RXD pin 2 to RS232 TXD pin 3
DMOC 445 GND pin 3 to RS232 GND pin 5


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

zaxxon, thank you again for your help! If those are the only pins you connected on the RS232 cable, then mine should be fine too. How can I go about connecting to the DMOC to find out its GUID? The only display I've seen thus far from the DMOC is one of the first screenshots I had attached in this thread from HyperTerminal, but that one doesn't show any GUID.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

LM-EV said:


> zaxxon, thank you again for your help! If those are the only pins you connected on the RS232 cable, then mine should be fine too. How can I go about connecting to the DMOC to find out its GUID? The only display I've seen thus far from the DMOC is one of the first screenshots I had attached in this thread from HyperTerminal, but that one doesn't show any GUID.


Try hooking up hyper terminal again and see if any new information is shown after processor changes. 

I would think if Hyper Terminal worked, the pin out would be connected correctly. Just in case your Adaptor reverse pins 2 and 3, try exchanging on DB9. 

If all is hooked correctly and no new info, it then looks like whoever programmed the unit did not put the GUID or some file name reference in the notes displayed in Hyper terminal. If that is the case, I think you will have to somehow get a matching .cc file from someone.


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

There's no new information - after the processor change, ccShell sees COM1, but does not see the target, but the information displayed in HyperTerminal is the same... How would I be able to find a matching CCS file based on the information I have now?


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

I came across a laptop with an actual serial port on it, installed Windows XP on it, and ran ccShell to the same outcome: ccShell can't see the target on COM1, but HyperTerminal sees that the controller is in fact programmed to an AC90D motor running at 312V, instead of the actual AC24 running at 156V. When the system is turned on, the motor does not operate, and I'm strongly leaning towards the cause being the controller being programmed to the improper motor and voltage. I believe I need to reprogram the DMOC445 to run with an AC24 motor at 156VDC, but the notes shown on HyperTerminal upon the DMOC's startup do not include a GUID. Does anyone know how I can now find a proper CCS file? Is there maybe a way to force the DMOC to accept a new GUID, or reset it somehow? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

A few more questions to see if I have anything more that could help. 

Your combination setup of DMOC 445 and AC24 is the first time these specific units have been paired and these units have never worked together in the past? 

Do you have any .cc file and have you tried to connect with them? The CC Shell manual states you would get a different error message indicating a mismatch. I have some newer dated CC file I have saved from others past posts on DMOC445, not sure of their origins. 

I hope others with more experience on possible older file name configuration can help. It might be a file name using the 0309 ID


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

As far as I know, this combination has never worked on this car in the past, but my knowledge is limited, as I've only seen the car in this configuration. I did not perform the initial install, nor do I know the history of this motor or controller prior to them being installed in this car, but I have gone over all of the wiring and components, and the most evident cause of the problem I see is that the controller isn't properly programmed. 

I've tried two CCS files that returned the same error; I'll keep searching for more, but again, any help in resolving this would be extremely valuable.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

LM-EV said:


> As far as I know, this combination has never worked on this car in the past, but my knowledge is limited, as I've only seen the car in this configuration. I did not perform the initial install, nor do I know the history of this motor or controller prior to them being installed in this car, but I have gone over all of the wiring and components, and the most evident cause of the problem I see is that the controller isn't properly programmed.
> 
> I've tried two CCS files that returned the same error; I'll keep searching for more, but again, any help in resolving this would be extremely valuable.


Open the CC files you have in word pad and search for build. Check and see if the build numbers you have already are same as the ones I have:

 build-9A-30-A3-E8-40-F6-9D-0E
build-B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

Below are all the CCS files I've managed to find, along with their respective build numbers:

1631: 9A-30-A3-E8-40-F6-9D-0E

2010-05-12: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98

2010-05-27: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98

DMOC445: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98

FRC-032S-3005-004-0009: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98

FRC_032S_3005_004_0009: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98

SFT-10-1631-000_2008_03_10: 9A-30-A3-E8-40-F6-9D-0E

SFT-10-1631-000_2008_03_10hack: B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Been searching old Blogs and sent out a few request for older .ccs file. Ran across this Blog today. He had the same ccshell screen you got. He also could not get unit to work. Azure at the time 2007 apparently said it was too old for CCShell 3.0 and to try older CCShell 2.0, but said he should update firmware which he did which got his working. Read background at his Blog: 
http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/attempted-debugging.html (has hyperterminal screen shot same as yours)
http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/bye-bye-controller.html 
http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/dmoc-returns.html

Based on this I think your best option (other than getting different controller) would be to contact him or others that would let you and or Wolftronix clone their firmware and put into yours. 
Its not clear if he tried CCShell 2.0 and that did not work. You could contact him to see.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

zaxxon said:


> Been searching old Blogs and sent out a few request for older .ccs file. Ran across this Blog today. He had the same ccshell screen you got. He also could not get unit to work. Azure at the time 2007 apparently said it was too old for CCShell 3.0 and to try older CCShell 2.0, but said he should update firmware which he did which got his working. Read background at his Blog:
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/attempted-debugging.html (has hyperterminal screen shot same as yours)
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/bye-bye-controller.html
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/dmoc-returns.html
> ...


I have a DMOC445 and AC24 motor sitting here. And, it has firmware that I'm sure works with CCShell 3 as that's what I used. But, usually it isn't so easy to clone firmware. The microprocessor tends to be locked down so that you cannot do this. Sometimes it's possible if you glitch the processor but this process can also corrupt the ROM space of the chip making the whole thing pointless. Granted, I have not tried to exact firmware from a Gen1 DMOC445 so maybe they forgot to lock it down, who knows? I wonder if I have a JTAG adapter that works with the processor in a DMOC445.... Hmm...


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

zaxxon said:


> Been searching old Blogs and sent out a few request for older .ccs file. Ran across this Blog today. He had the same ccshell screen you got. He also could not get unit to work. Azure at the time 2007 apparently said it was too old for CCShell 3.0 and to try older CCShell 2.0, but said he should update firmware which he did which got his working. Read background at his Blog:
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/attempted-debugging.html (has hyperterminal screen shot same as yours)
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/bye-bye-controller.html
> http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/dmoc-returns.html
> ...


zaxxon, thank you so much for the information you've found! I actually visited that blog some time ago as well, but did not read through thoroughly enough, and as such, did not notice that he had the exact same problem as I am having. I shall contact him immediately, and see if there's anything he can suggest, or if he's open to the idea of cloning his firmware.



CKidder said:


> I have a DMOC445 and AC24 motor sitting here. And, it has firmware that I'm sure works with CCShell 3 as that's what I used. But, usually it isn't so easy to clone firmware. The microprocessor tends to be locked down so that you cannot do this. Sometimes it's possible if you glitch the processor but this process can also corrupt the ROM space of the chip making the whole thing pointless. Granted, I have not tried to exact firmware from a Gen1 DMOC445 so maybe they forgot to lock it down, who knows? I wonder if I have a JTAG adapter that works with the processor in a DMOC445.... Hmm...


CKidder, would you be at all willing to sell your DMOC445? If cloning the firmware is not an option (or at least not very feasible), I would be willing to try alternates, such as replacing the controller altogether.

WolfTronix, would you be able to help at all in this situation? Is there anyone else that has any experience cloning DMOC445 firmware that would be willing to lend a hand? Again, any help in getting this car to run would be immensely appreciated!


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I am working on a conversion for someone that is using an AC50 and a DMOC445. I was under the impression that they were a matched pair and had been gotten working already, but it isn't looking that way; when I apply throttle it only spins up to maybe 100 RPM at the most. There is torque behind it though, and it will move the car (extremely slowly). Anyway, my best guess is that whoever owned the motor before put in a low RPM limit for testing or something (I had to swap the phase wires to get it working at all so I'm pretty sure whoever owned it must have been messing with the settings and swapped the encoder direction).

Anyway, I'm trying to get it talking; I don't have any experience with these motors and inverters. I went to Wolftronix's site and he has CCshell version 2.0 and version 3.1.8. I can't get version 3 to launch at all--it gives a java error saying "no acceptable JVMs found" in spite of JRE being installed. I've tried it on several machines. Version 2 will open, but when I hook it up through a serial to USB adaptor it says it cannot find any targets.

Anyone have some ideas on how I could get this up and running?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Anyway, I'm trying to get it talking; I don't have any experience with these motors and inverters. I went to Wolftronix's site and he has CCshell version 2.0 and version 3.1.8. I can't get version 3 to launch at all--it gives a java error saying "no acceptable JVMs found" in spite of JRE being installed. I've tried it on several machines. Version 2 will open, but when I hook it up through a serial to USB adaptor it says it cannot find any targets.
> 
> Anyone have some ideas on how I could get this up and running?



It is hard to get CCShell working these days. With every passing day it becomes more difficult as it was never meant to run on anything newer than Windows XP. This shows the real dark side of JAVA. Far from write once, run everywhere, JAVA is an absolute sewer of problems. Quite often you need virtually the exact version of JAVA the program was written for. But, these days it is hard to get JAVA in a suitably old version. I have a Windows XP virtual machine I use for these things and it has JAVA 6 update 22 installed. This does work with CCShell 3.1.8. 



So, if you can create a virtual machine with XP and/or find an old laptop that ran Windows XP and then download JAVA 6 it should work.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Colin,

Thanks so much, that's great advice. We'll try to get an XP VM set up.


----------



## motte (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello all,
I also try to get an old DMOC445 running.

ccshell is working. I use an old laptop that also has an serial port, install Windows XP and an old Java. (Version 1.5). 
But I don't have a matching .ccs file for my DMOC. The info from Hyperterminal is as follow:

_EE1 in DARAM: CRC OK.
EE2/X in SRAM: CRC OK. GUID match OK.
EE3 (Vars): CRC OK. GUID match OK.
EEBoxConfig: CRC OK. Versions Match.

Control at 1x switching frequency (10kHz).

Azure CAN-Drive
CND-03FB-302A-003 Wed Sep 30 13:32:02 2009
Compiled by xnan from b_rel_0011 at R14217

GUID: A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26_​

Has anyone here an idea there I can get a valid ccs file?


Many thanks

Michael


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Alright, thanks everyone for the advice. We dug up an old laptop with WinXP (and built in RS-232!) and were able to get it to talk over Hyperterminal. So that's good. But like everyone else, we're now hunting for a CCS file. Our GUID reported by Hyperterminal is B0-B8-22-CE-4F-1C-CE-2B.

So what are our options? It seems like the chances of finding a matching CCS by chance are vanishingly small. I found a CCS on another forum but it has a different "Build number" and a later date. Is there any chance of that working? What happens if I try? Is there any chance it would brick the unit, or just not work? The controller in its current state is little better than a brick, as 100RPM isn't enough to do anything with.

I tried to get ahold of the person my friend bought the motor and controller from, but no luck so far. Is there any other recourse? Hazards of using stuff from bankrupt companies....


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

OK so we made a little progress. We took the .ccs file that was sort of close in build date to ours and just changed the build number to match what was on our controller. It worked! We were able to talk to the controller and download the existing parameters. They look like a bit of a mess. We tried to mess with a few of the speed based parameters but didn't get too far, and don't want to mess up too much stuff. I attached the parameters files...does anyone have any idea where to go with this thing?


----------



## adamcurtis (Apr 28, 2020)

I have joined the group of confused DMOC445 owners. I have gotten mine turned on and communicating with HyperTerminal today, thanks to all the helpful people here and especially Wolf Tronix. 
I need to hunt down a .ccs file now, I guess. If anyone has any leads on a .ccs file for GUID
B9-8F-B0-1A-98-63-1F-02 I would be eternally grateful. 
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

adamcurtis said:


> I have joined the group of confused DMOC445 owners. I have gotten mine turned on and communicating with HyperTerminal today, thanks to all the helpful people here and especially Wolf Tronix.
> I need to hunt down a .ccs file now, I guess. If anyone has any leads on a .ccs file for GUID
> B9-8F-B0-1A-98-63-1F-02 I would be eternally grateful.
> Thanks,
> Adam


Good to hear. Why that particular .ccs file?


----------



## adamcurtis (Apr 28, 2020)

@OneGreenEV
It is my understanding that I need to find the correct .ccs file for my specific controller. Would you tell me that is untrue? I've really hit a wall here searching for a .ccs file. I guess my other question is what is the chance that my controller works in the pedal configuration without adjusting the settings? This weekend I will take the controller, battery, etc. to the car, which is at my friend's house. Maybe it will just work, but from what I learned watching WolfTronix youtube videos he's had to run the controller over CAN. 
Sincerely, 
One confused EV enthusiast


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

adamcurtis said:


> @OneGreenEV
> It is my understanding that I need to find the correct .ccs file for my specific controller. Would you tell me that is untrue? I've really hit a wall here searching for a .ccs file. I guess my other question is what is the chance that my controller works in the pedal configuration without adjusting the settings? This weekend I will take the controller, battery, etc. to the car, which is at my friend's house. Maybe it will just work, but from what I learned watching WolfTronix youtube videos he's had to run the controller over CAN.
> Sincerely,
> One confused EV enthusiast


I have a 96 volt pack connected to mine and I get key on and contactor engagement but the motor still won't turn. I do know that the default voltage for my controller is 144. Might just need to bump the voltage. Reason is because I can't even get ccShell to run. I have it installed on Windows XP, 7 and 10. All cases say I need JRE 1.5 or better. I Have installed 5 and still can't get my computer to open ccShell. Any ideas? Im not sure if there are any other configurations needed for JRE in order to get ccShell to run. Im not a PC person but a Mac person so PC stuff is still a bit out of my area of expertise.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

adamcurtis said:


> @OneGreenEV
> It is my understanding that I need to find the correct .ccs file for my specific controller. Would you tell me that is untrue? I've really hit a wall here searching for a .ccs file. I guess my other question is what is the chance that my controller works in the pedal configuration without adjusting the settings? This weekend I will take the controller, battery, etc. to the car, which is at my friend's house. Maybe it will just work, but from what I learned watching WolfTronix youtube videos he's had to run the controller over CAN.
> Sincerely,
> One confused EV enthusiast



Correct. The CCS file is a user friendly mapping of controller EEPROM and RAM addresses. Those addresses changed between firmware versions. You're SOL if you don't have the exact one. A close one might look like it works but runs a very high chance of bricking the controller with bad settings if you start changing things.

I looked, I do not have any CCS files that match the GUIDs found in this thread. I also looked in my emails and have no firmware for the DMOC445 and found record of Wolftronix saying he doesn't either.

Without a known firmware version and matching CCS file the hardware is essentially a boat anchor, even if you could get CCShell working.

Sorry, the prospects for being able to use a DMOC445 that is not already 100% configured are just NOT good these days. It seems everyone at the company has moved on and has none of the files any longer. I have some files but not the right ones. It just isn't looking good.


----------



## adamcurtis (Apr 28, 2020)

CKidder said:


> Correct. The CCS file is a user friendly mapping of controller EEPROM and RAM addresses. Those addresses changed between firmware versions. You're SOL if you don't have the exact one. A close one might look like it works but runs a very high chance of bricking the controller with bad settings if you start changing things.


Thanks for the info CKidder. Do you think I could take a CCS file from a similar era build and use that to open CCShell to look at the controller parameters. Obviously not change any parameters on the controller at this point. Then try editing EEPROM and RAM addresses in the CCS file and repeat. 

At the very least, as long as I don't change parameters while using the wrong CCS file, is there a chance of bricking the controller? 

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

adamcurtis said:


> Thanks for the info CKidder. Do you think I could take a CCS file from a similar era build and use that to open CCShell to look at the controller parameters. Obviously not change any parameters on the controller at this point. Then try editing EEPROM and RAM addresses in the CCS file and repeat.
> 
> At the very least, as long as I don't change parameters while using the wrong CCS file, is there a chance of bricking the controller?
> 
> ...


Looking is safe. Just don't change anything unless you're sure of what it does. Also, before making any changes at all, save a PAR file of how it looks to start with. Then also save the original CCS file. If you mess anything up you should be able to load the original CCS that was used to save the PAR and reload it to refresh everything back the way it was. If you make any changes always store the changed CCS file and PAR file so you can use them to revert changes.


----------

